# Thunderbird butane zippo pipe insert



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Got this in the mail today. I was skeptical when ordering it but after having it in my hands I can tell you they are well made for the $9 price tag. It works great. Money well spent.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

I've had mine for two weeks and love it. Just yesterday I took it out to refil it and I can hear a hissing sound. Leaking butane? Can you hear something coming from the bottom of yours?


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

Sam_Wheat said:


> I've had mine for two weeks and love it. Just yesterday I took it out to refil it and I can hear a hissing sound. Leaking butane? Can you hear something coming from the bottom of yours?


Did you remember to flip the arm closed? I did the same thing when I got mine, the lever that closes and opens the lid is the gas valve actuator.

I have had mine about two weeks as well and couldn't be happier with this product.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I guess this is a KGM Vector insert but i could have sworn I saw Thunder something on the package.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Whoa! I hope that first picture wasn't a flare-up. I'd hate to be leaning into it to light a stogie and have that go shooting up my nose...
.
.
.
I think I want one!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

nope.......thats the high setting!!! Thats for those large chimmney pipes when they are almost empty.


----------



## NHsmoker (Feb 18, 2007)

I have had mine for a year and a half. It works very well.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> Did you remember to flip the arm closed? I did the same thing when I got mine, the lever that closes and opens the lid is the gas valve actuator.
> 
> I have had mine about two weeks as well and couldn't be happier with this product.


Bingo, that was it! Thank you!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

These are nice. I need to get me one when I find zippo.


----------

